# Thoughts on a GO Devil boat



## lucescoflathead (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been thinking about selling my 14 ft. jon and going to a bigger one. I need one that holds at least 6 people. I was looking at the Go Devil boats. They have two 20 ft. models. I know there surface drive boats, but are rated for a 50 HP outboard. I don't kneed a surface drive motor.

Anyone have any experience with this type of boat? How do you think it would do for a fishing boat? Thanks Todd


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Dec 16, 2014)

Their Duck boats are;

20'x44" bottom is a long skinny boat. load it with 6 folks, gear and a 40 hp outboard and I doubt you will be happy with it's performance. It would also be pretty crowded from a fishing perspective.

20'x56" is workable. I use a 20'x60" F&F workboat with a 60 Merc., so the 50 should be workable. Again 6 folks and gear will drag performance down considerably.

They are nice boats, but maneuverability gets to be an issue when you are looking at 20'. The surface drives may have the advantage over the outboard in that regard.

Their Surface Drive Boats are:

20'x48" 40hp
20'x54" 50hp
20'x60" 50hp


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 16, 2014)

Any other thoughts on a big jon boat? I'm looking for a tiller steer, welded boat. it must be open. I have 4 kids and would like to take them out fishing once in a while. Thanks.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Dec 17, 2014)

you may be making the jump from 14' to 20' too quickly, an 18' boat will carry you and your kids, as would a good 16 or 17' boat. Look at G3, Lowe, War Eagle, Crestliner, PolarKraft, Tracker etc... lots of options out there, Go-Devils are neat boats and well made but pretty specific in what they are designed to excel at.

Personally a tiller steer 20' Jon with a 50 would be a pain to maneuver, just not enough power when dealing with wind and current against all that freeboard and your weight in the back (IMO).

most 1754 boats are rated for 6 people or @ 800lbs and would be much cheaper.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## surfman (Dec 22, 2014)

6 people fishing in a 20' boat is a crowd. I have a 19' open fisherman and could fish 6 but 3 is more comfortable. 4 is okay though.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 22, 2014)

6 people will be tight. i have however always been intrigued by the surface drive boats.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Dec 22, 2014)

You are assuming he will never go out without the entire family (4 kids not 6 grown men). I'm betting he spends more time with less than 6. I would buy based on what the majority of the loads will be, accepting that occasionally you might be crowded if the whole crew shows up.


----------



## jth723 (Jan 1, 2015)

I used to have a 16x44 Godevil with a 24HP longtail. I used it for duck hunting and fished with it occasionally. The boat was a hunting machine and I NEVER got stuck. With two people, decoys and other gear, and a dog, the boat struggled to get on plane though. Im sure an outbard would have performed much better. Unless you plan on repainting the boat white or some other reflective color, it's too hot to fish out of. My wife and I had it out fishing one summer day and she accidentally sat down on the bench before covering it. The result was a bad burn on her butt with blisters as an added plus. My 16 ft. was a large heavy boat. A 20 ft Godevil would be a monster. If I were you I would go with one of the big Tracker Grizzly all welds with a center console. Probably would cost similar money and you get more features and a comfortable fishing boat. Godevils are made for hunting. The guys that fish the flats in them spend ungodly amounts of money in modifications.


----------

